
Looking for a technical co-founder in consciousness market - Tracydao
I am looking for a technical co-founder who could help to shorten the time of bringing prototype to the market. We will help people managing their mental issues and provide practices to grow their life in the fullest way. However, we also focus on running bussiness effectively. If this idea makes sense with what you are looking for, we should talk.
======
Tracydao
Hi Everyone, if you think it is time to bring Love, Compassion, Kindness,
Happiness, Mindfulness to become abilities that everyone could develop it and
we have teachers, social network, practices, activities, to support people all
over world then please contact with me. If you think Success and Happiness
have to be put on a same table. Making Money and having Peace require
skillsets then it is time for you to make that big change. With the
development of technology and internet, a single life in this world could
become better because of your contribution then please come and create a New
Kind of Social Network.

------
kuharich
Tracy, mailto:kuharich@hotmail.com (425) 772-2934
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kuharich/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kuharich/)
[https://github.com/kuharich](https://github.com/kuharich) Also, I helped
author a Masters thesis on Mindfulness in pursuit of a Masters in Psychology.

